# Identify



## bigsmoke (Feb 24, 2011)

I have two case tractors. One is a 1930's case model rc but i cant find any information on it so i knw nothin about the tractor and if anyone knws anything about these models id like to know as much about it as i can. I also have a 1930's case model cc that i also knw nothin about and i would appreciate some information on them. I dont knw the year or anything and id appreciate as much information as I can.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Bigsmoke! How about some pictures?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

